# Nintendo to introduce Wii download charges



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2008)

Rip off or fair play? If Nintendo want to pull this they should offer one hell of an online gaming service...



> Nintendo has announced plans to rake in even more cash out of the Wii. It will begin charging gamers to download some video games over the console's Wi-Fi link.
> 
> Dubbed Pay and Play, the service will see virtual red stickers added to certain titles to highlight to users that they must pay to download them. Although a formal pricing strategy hasn’t been detailed yet, Nintendo did say that gamers will pay for titles using Wii Points, the console’s virtual currency.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2008)

This is paid DLC, like on the Xbox Marketplace or PSN, right?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2008)

It's not entirely clear yet, it could be but there's also some implication that you might have to pay a small fee to play the game online...thing is as the service stands we shouldn't be paying for it. They really need to get it up to something like Xbox Live level if they're going to introduce another cost to playing on their console.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2008)

Nintendo's online service/strategy is awful - no unified friends list or communication center. Slapdash. Live! is the standard to look up to here.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 26, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's not entirely clear yet, it could be but there's also some implication that you might have to pay a small fee to play the game online...thing is as the service stands we shouldn't be paying for it. They really need to get it up to something like Xbox Live level if they're going to introduce another cost to playing on their console.



That's how I'm reading it.

I've not played a single game online yet on my Wii and have no plans to either (Mario Kart Wii may change that!). The way it's set up sucks (friends codes rather than usernames) and online gaming isn't nearly as much fun without a headset.

I've an Xbox Live subscription and I barely use that. _That_ does however provide an excellent online service (though I only play games I'm _really_ good on, Ridge Racer being one of them).


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 26, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Nintendo's online service/strategy is awful - no unified friends list or communication center. Slapdash. Live! is the standard to look up to here.


 
The spectacularly clunky and pointless _Everybody Votes_ channel is the worst interactive thing invented, ever.


----------



## Firky (Feb 26, 2008)

I have never paid for a Wii game and have about 180 of them


----------



## Utopia (Feb 26, 2008)

firky said:


> I have never paid for a Wii game and have about 180 of them



How does that happen then?


----------



## Firky (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2008)

firky said:


> I have never paid for a Wii game and have about 180 of them



Piracy becomes the recourse of consumer resistance when a company acts like this. *raises fist*


----------



## cybershot (Feb 26, 2008)

I think they have an MMO up their sleeves to be honest. Been rumours about the Wii Animal Crossing being very MMO focused. To charge for the game and the online service is a bit sucky thou.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 26, 2008)

cybershot said:


> I think they have an MMO up their sleeves to be honest. Been rumours about the Wii Animal Crossing being very MMO focused. To charge for the game and the online service is a bit sucky thou.



That or another pokemon game. Hmmm maybe they've just thought 'We know Mario Kart is going to sell millions and have millions online, why not exploit that for more profit?'...


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 26, 2008)

firky said:


> I have never paid for a Wii game and have about 180 of them



I have maybe 50 Wii games - of those maybe ten are must have, ten are good, and thirty are okay.

There's a hell of a lot of shit on the Wii, stuff I wouldn't even waste a 10p blank DVD on.


----------



## Firky (Feb 26, 2008)

You should get it chipped, fella.

I love the Wii, love it more than the PS3 and 360. However I hate the fact I can't just lie down on the sofa and play it


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2008)

give us some hints then firky... what's hot and what's not?


----------



## Firky (Feb 27, 2008)

tommers said:


> give us some hints then firky... what's hot and what's not?



Only a few 

Medal of Honour 2
Wii Olympics
Resident Evil
Metrus Prime 4
Mario Galaxy (the best)
Mario Galaxy
Donkey Kong Jet Race

Most of the other stuff I have played has been shite. Literally turn it off within five minutes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2008)

Is Medal of Honour 2 really worth bothering with? What's the controllers like with it?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 27, 2008)

I sold my Wii after a few weeks. If I'm honest I thought it was shit.


----------



## tommers (Feb 28, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I sold my Wii after a few weeks. If I'm honest I thought it was shit.



It needs some better games, s'true.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> It needs some better games, s'true.



Very true although the VC keeps me happy and the sales (20 mill plus) are showing no sign of slowing anytime soon...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 28, 2008)

The only thing I rated was WarioWare.. all the other stuff is better on the DS.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> The only thing I rated was WarioWare.. all the other stuff is better on the DS.



Including Super Mario Galaxy?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 28, 2008)

Never played it, but I don't feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 1, 2008)

Fair enough...


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Is Medal of Honour 2 really worth bothering with? What's the controllers like with it?



I found it as easy as using a mouse and keyboard. Bit alien at first but within half an hour you'll be a pro


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I sold my Wii after a few weeks. If I'm honest I thought it was shit.



I did the same with the PS3. Load of fucking wank that was.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 1, 2008)

firky said:


> I found it as easy as using a mouse and keyboard. Bit alien at first but within half an hour you'll be a pro



So is it nunchuk to move forward and strafe and wiimote to look? What's the buttons for shoot, jump, reload etc?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 1, 2008)

I had MoH and CoD on the Wii.. controls were ok, but the graphics are so poor that it put me off. Gameplay could very well be superb though, I just didn't give it a chance 'cos I like my eye candy.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 1, 2008)

This is confirmed for Animal Crossing Wii.


----------



## fubert (Mar 1, 2008)

Only played one game online on the Wii. Super Mario Charged Strikers whatever. Lost about 3000 - 0


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So is it nunchuk to move forward and strafe and wiimote to look? What's the buttons for shoot, jump, reload etc?



Shake remote to reload, duck with the d-pad and shoot with the trigger


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2008)

cybershot said:


> This is confirmed for Animal Crossing Wii.



Link?


----------



## cybershot (Mar 2, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Link?



Was on an IGN Podcast, so no link sorry.

Apparently Reggie confirmed it at some gamer's conference last week.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh right, will have a dig around for it then...


----------

